# Yes you can jump a Levo



## Phil413 (Aug 9, 2016)

So I took my mini dslr and a few flashes on remotes and shot a few of my buddies catching air.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice photo!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I have also jumped mine, but not that high!


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice pic, flashes are great. More details? Were you panning?


----------



## Phil413 (Aug 9, 2016)

Took up what I thought was the best and safest position. Handed my two flashes to my two other riders to hold. One flash in front of rider 45 deg and 1 flash from rear. Used a Nikon d3200 with a 12-24 lens. No panning needed. Flash will freeze your subject. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

That was a fun ride Phil413! Great picture man


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Phil413 said:


> Took up what I thought was the best and safest position. Handed my two flashes to my two other riders to hold. One flash in front of rider 45 deg and 1 flash from rear. Used a Nikon d3200 with a 12-24 lens. No panning needed. Flash will freeze your subject.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Panning works well when flash is not your main light source, or your subject moves wicked fast.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

It appears from the Soquel forest site that "motorized vehicles" are prohibited. Just FYI.

-Walt


----------



## Phil413 (Aug 9, 2016)

Walt,
Please dont crap on this thread bro. Ebikes ok to ride there. . AB 1096 says I can ride here (and anywhere else in Calif) unless land manager prohibits it.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Walt said:


> It appears from the Soquel forest site that "motorized vehicles" are prohibited. Just FYI.
> 
> -Walt


Yep! Motorized vehicles such as motorcycles and ATVs are strictly prohibited.

But according to AB1096 that governs Demo Forest and other Ca Parks (but not USFS) our Ebikes are allowed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Phil413 said:


> Walt,
> Please dont crap on this thread bro. Ebikes ok to ride there. . AB 1096 says I can ride here (and anywhere else in Calif) unless land manager prohibits it.





PinoyMTBer said:


> Yep! Motorized vehicles such as motorcycles and ATVs are strictly prohibited.
> 
> But according to AB1096 that governs Demo Forest and other Ca Parks (but not USFS) our Ebikes are allowed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> SDSF General Rules
> Day use recreation only (dawn to dusk). No camping is permitted. No nighttime use is allowed. • Firearms of any kind are not allowed. • Motorcycles or *any other motorized vehicles* are not permitted. • Park smart. Don't impede emergency access by blocking fire roads or gates. • Respect private property by not trespassing onto adjacent private lands. • Smoking or fires of any kind are not allowed in the forest due to the associated fire risks. • Horses and mountain bikes must stay on designated trails and roads. • Please do not litter- pack out what you pack in. • Practice Trail Etiquette. Be courteous to other forest users. Mountain bikers yield to horse riders and hikers, hikers yield to horse riders.Keep trails in good condition by not riding when it is raining or when soils are saturated. • California Fish and Wildlife regulations prohibit fishing in the East Branch of Soquel Creek.


Can you please confirm (with links) that AB1096 has anything to do with this specific riding area? A quick look at the Trail rules as quoted above simply say motorcycles AND ANY OTHER MOTORIZED VEHICLE are prohibited, clearly defining motorized vehicles that are not Motrocycles.....

This is an honest request because I am not familiar enough with the area to state one way or the other, if it is poaching however this thread will be immediately closed as MTBR cannot condone ANY Poaching or illegal riding.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

AB 1096 appears to be about how bicycles and e-bikes are classified for use on the roadway(s) - ie, allowing bikes under 750w to be driven without license/registration, etc.

It does not directly address soft surface trails, or trails at all. But I could see how you could use the verbiage to claim that e-bikes are the same as any other bike and hence allowed anywhere a bike is allowed.

Here's a few links:
https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billNavClient.xhtml?bill_id=201520160AB1096
New e-bike law passes in California | PeopleForBikes

Money quote, however, is:
"The bill would also authorize a local authority or governing body to prohibit, by ordinance, the operation of class 1 or class 2 electric bicycles on specified paths or trails. The bill would prohibit a person from tampering with or modifying an electric bicycle to change its speed capability, unless he or she appropriately replaces the classification label."

So if Soquel Demo forest wants to ban them, they can. I guess I could call them and ask.

-Walt


----------



## Phil413 (Aug 9, 2016)

'Sigh'. Another thread thats again degenerated. Started off with a fun subject with cool pics. And the Mod just has to put their .02 cents in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

1) I was under the impression that access issues were to be confined to the one thread where they're discussed.
2) The CA law has been discussed at length and seems ambiguous, perhaps by design. There are some places (Santa Monica Mountain trails) where the Rangers interpret the law to allow Class 1 bikes. There are other parks where I've been told they're prohibited and at one park, the Ranger wouldn't discuss it with me (I was on an MTB an all those occasions). Also of interest, there are area(s) with "no electric bicycles" signs.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

*Here's your answer*

Someone actually called them. Last year, though, so maybe the policy has changed. Pinoy can get permission as he has an ADA placard.

So there you go.

-Walt


----------



## Phil413 (Aug 9, 2016)

Wow kill this thread


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Someone already did. Read the link.

-Walt


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

fos'l said:


> 1) I was under the impression that access issues were to be confined to the one thread where they're discussed.


Which one is that? Seriously, they keep getting closed. This one:

http://forums.mtbr.com/e-bikes/where-you-can-cannot-legally-ride-e-mtbs-1012246.html

Is evidently not for discussion, just for listing areas.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Phil413 said:


> Walt,
> Please dont crap on this thread bro. Ebikes ok to ride there. . AB 1096 says I can ride here (and anywhere else in Calif) unless land manager prohibits it.





Phil413 said:


> 'Sigh'. Another thread thats again degenerated. Started off with a fun subject with cool pics. And the Mod just has to put their .02 cents in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually, according to the link Walt Provided, AB1096 does NOT apply to Soquel Demo, so this is now a thread posting pictures of Illegal riding aka Poaching and is expressly prohibited by MTBR.



> "Hi Paul - Thanks for getting in touch. Since it seems it is becoming more of an issue, I will add this to the official policy to be posted next week. Currently we issue a public notice each year that includes prohibition of motorized vehicles including motorcycles and ATV's without the permission of the Forest Manager. I will also add electric assist bicycles (or "other power driven mobility devices") without the permission of the Forest Manager. The authority to enforce these prohibited activities at the state forest is located in Title 14 of the California Code of Regulations and is considered a misdemeanor as prescribed by the Public Resources Code 4656.3. Someone who needs ADA accommodations should contact me to discuss and to get permission to use a zero emission e-bike under certain guidelines. So far I have given permission to one individual to use an e-bike at SDSF. Please encourage people to contact me directly with specific questions or concerns about this or any other issues at SDSF.
> 
> Angela Bernheisel
> State Forest Manager, RPF #2602"


For now I am going to close this thread. If you can find something in writing from the Land Managers who manage Soquel, please send it to me and I will reverse this.

Please do not poach. Even more important, please do not post pictures of yourself poaching. This kind of behavior is very bad for the eBike Sport and Mountainbiking in general.


----------

